# Steady Form Thoughts



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

First let me say I have never used a SF and have no intention on buying one. 

I know we have quite a few of experienced target shooters in here. I keep seeing this steady form posts, mostly on FB, and while I can see its advantages for maybe a new archer.....with my new shooters and kids I prefer the "teach them the right way the first time" so they don't need additional anchor points like the SF.

Thoughts from my I&A archery enthusiasts. You all know you really are a special breed 

Steady Form Link: http://youtu.be/QQ0TjLrXcBo

YouTube search, there are quite a few videos out there. 



USA Archery LII
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

That gizmo is not legal for use in any competition unless the shooter has a qualified exemption from one of the national governing bodies due to a recognized disability....


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

1. It is illegal for any competitions.

2. He is a guy that is punching his trigger very bad and is looking for some quick fix and people in this category will buy it. He would be much better off to just learn how to shoot correctly.

3. What is a guy going to do when it is time to put on three layers of clothes for hunting and now the little arm brace doesn't fit anymore. I know on my hunting trips many times my morning sit will be layered up really heavy and then the evening hunt I am in a light jacket.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG! I just read Testimonials of this gadget and of all things MR James, legendary bowhunter and archery Hall of Famer, and MJ Roger, level 4 archery coach, endorsing this gadget. James told of a Pro Series with multiple colors. Pro what, hunter? At least Rogers gave of it being a training device before rattling off of it being great for hunting...


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

SonnyThomas said:


> OMG! I just read Testimonials of this gadget and of all things MR James, legendary bowhunter and archery Hall of Famer, and MJ Roger, level 4 archery coach, endorsing this gadget. James told of a Pro Series with multiple colors. Pro what, hunter? At least Rogers gave of it being a training device before rattling off of it being great for hunting...


I saw that too and had the same thought. I think it was used for para Olympians only so I could see it maybe having a use in that format. 

I still say "learn how to shoot right" and problem solved. 

$70+ for these things. 


USA Archery LII
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

Padgett said:


> 1. It is illegal for any competitions.
> 
> 2. He is a guy that is punching his trigger very bad and is looking for some quick fix and people in this category will buy it. He would be much better off to just learn how to shoot correctly.
> 
> 3. What is a guy going to do when it is time to put on three layers of clothes for hunting and now the little arm brace doesn't fit anymore. I know on my hunting trips many times my morning sit will be layered up really heavy and then the evening hunt I am in a light jacket.


Agreed. 


USA Archery LII
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

IMO, it's a gimmick and not worthy of consideration or discussion by serious archers.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Closed


----------

